# New old stock



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I have several old Fenwick Fenglas blanks, a couple Rawhide blanks, and one Ugly Stick Gutts Butt blanks and some Gudebrod thread on wooden spools and some styrofoam spools in the original boxes that I would sell if anyone is interested. I also have soe old reelseats and roller guides. Let me know if anyone is interested.
Pat


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Pics? Any electra metallic?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Need thread...*



patfatdaddy said:


> I have several old Fenwick Fenglas blanks, a couple Rawhide blanks, and one Ugly Stick Gutts Butt blanks and some Gudebrod thread on wooden spools and some styrofoam spools in the original boxes that I would sell if anyone is interested. I also have soe old reelseats and roller guides. Let me know if anyone is interested.
> Pat


Got any Teal in nylon or NCP or Aquamarine metallic? In A, C, or D?

I would really like to find some.

Thanks, Rick


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I guess he sold it all, no reply.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

???


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Sorry for not getting back to everyone, been in the hospital a couple of days.
Here is a list of everything I have.

These are all 4 oz spools. Mostly full spools. $15 for full spools and $10 for partial spools.

4 Sunset line and twine Size "B" color 105 Burnt orange
4 Gudebrod Size "A"color 541 Med Brown
2 Gudebrod Size "A" color 340 Gold
1 Gudebrod Size "A" color 602 Tan
1Gudebrod Size "B" White
1 Gudebrod Size "B" Color 337 Maroon
1 Gudebrod Size "B" color 209 Yellow
1/2 Gudebrod Size "B" color 230 Light blue
1 Gudebrod Size "B" Light brown
2 National size "D" color 326 Red
2 National size "D" color 202 Brown
1 National size "D" color 002 White
2 Fishhawk size "C" color 257 Rust


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

These are 50 yd spools of size "D" see pictures for colors. $1.00 per spool


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

These are all Gudebrod 1 oz wooden spools size "C"

5 221 orange
4 209 yellow
7 326 red
6 337\ maroon
2 468 purple
1 335 burgandy
2 541 med. brown
1 ? dark brown


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

This is Holland Trimar thread all sie "C" on wooden spools
2 Black and Gold
1 Black and silver
1 Green and Silver
1 Red and silver
1 red and Gold
1 Bluue and Silver

$12 each


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

This is a big old heavy Varmac RS 5 H reelseat.
$45


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Next is a 4 piece set of roller guides. They are 4 foot gudes with no manufacturers stamp.
$40 for the set.

Roller tips are $10 each


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Last item is a Aftco reelseat with rear butt. $50.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I still have the Fenwick blanks listed early.
Pat


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hope you feeling okay Pat


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Doing a lot better. I just couldn't breath and that is pretty important.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol....yep hard to stay above ground when you can't breathe


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Pat, wishing you good health sir! If you have them left, I'd like the maroon 337 in the small spools and the dark blue small spools. PM me and I'll get payment to you asap. thanks!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

pmt sent... thanks Pat!


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Thanks Pat !*

Thank you sir for the Fenwick Blanks ! Thanks again !
Great health to you sir !
Alex


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

It was good to meet you Alex.
Pat


----------



## SamCar (Dec 23, 2015)

patfatdaddy said:


> This is a big old heavy Varmac RS 5 H reelseat.
> $45


Is this still available? I need one to restore an old Harnell 2580 with a bent butt. Please email me [email protected]


----------

